# Track Cleaning Fluids Whats Good



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

What Kind Of Cleaners Do You All Use. The Cleaner At Hobby Stores Is Window Wash Fluid In A 1/2 Pint Bottle For $6.00.someone Says 409 Works Well.then Again A Guy Told Me To Use Electrical Contact Cleaner.please Let Me Know--bruce


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I usually lightly sand the rails with fine sanding foam , and then wipe the track down with WD40 on a rag.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I use Life Like Train Track cleaner. Best I have ever tried.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Life Like Track Cleaner is the best, bar none!

You can find it at Hobby Stores that carry trains and train supplies or if your lucky, slot cars too!

Sorry to disagree with other posters, but stay away from WD40 or Armoral or any other fluid that leaves a residue on the track. Unless you like wheel spin and fishtailing and dirty tires.

I base my opinions on lots of racing 'sperience, as DW says. 


NICK DANGER


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I use WD40 and my cars pop wheelies after I first claen the track with it.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

don't spray the WD40 directly on the track, spray it on a rag and wipe it on . Works great


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I use 90% isopropyl alcohol for general track cleaning and follow up with Lifelike Track Cleaner on the rails. If the rails are really dark I run 600 grit sandpaper ever so lightly over the rails and vacuum or Swiffer first. Those dry electrostatically charged Swiffer things work quite well for picking up the dust before a general cleaning and for quick dust removal between races.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I use WD40 sprayed on a rag for plastic track and wondex sprayed on a rag for my routed magnetic braid track

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have used all of the above a various times. I have also used something called Mean Green from the Dollar Store.
Life Like track cleaner works great on the rails... And Windex (or some other window cleaner) works great on the plastic part of the track. 
Try them all and use what you like best....
Scott


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*thanx guys its all good !!!*

tried it all. after cleaning the grooves out &evening out all the rough edges i was gettin pretty tired of the cleaning so i took one of my old cars & stuck a velcro strip to and now i can keep it clean & run a car at the same time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doc,

Have a pic of your track cleaner in operation?  rr


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

no i dont. but if you play arond with it youll figure it out. recently added a velro strip to the front of the car which now carries a felt strip with life-like track cleanr applied to it and a dry strip in the rear. seems to work well. also making cleaning pads from 1500 grit paper. testing tonite.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

I have a routed MDF track painted with exterior latex paint - NO Doubt WD40 is the best thing I have ever found to condition the track. I use a good kitchen counter cleaner to clean prior to WD40. Have absoutley no problem with spinning - as a matter of fact seems to get more uniform traction and almost eliminates dirty tires. I have no idea why but my cars run much quiter after cleaning with WD40. 
Has anyone else experenced this?
I too like the idea of the swifer pad after buffing with 600 grit - makes sense to me! Also like the idea of a the velcro - now to find a way to keep a very slight flow of WD40 going into the pad as it goes around!! Looks like some one of us could come up with a simple drag (or push) box with magnets to hold it to the track as a cleaner - may be the velcro pad is the start! 
Thanks
Ted


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Corrosion!*

Update!
I have found a side effect of using a water based cleaner. (Like glass cleaner)
It looks like I have corrosion between some of the track connections on my Tomy track.  This was not noticed until I was running a BSRT Super G3 and a few other cars that draw higher amounts of power... The Super G3 had a few turns that it would hardly run through. The corrosion was found when I dissasembled the track sections to find the problem.
This may be one thing that applying WD-40, Rail Zipp or Life Like Track cleaner prevents by soaking into the track joints and repelling the moisture that can cause corrosion.... :freak:
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I noticed that Home Depot and Lowes carry a conductive grease in the electrical products area. Maybe that would work well on the joints and keep moisture out? My only concern with WD40 is whether it has any negative effect on the plastic. I avoid all water based cleaning products on my track, period. I've never had a problem with high percentage isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey AfxToo..
Don't you live in Maryland?
There is a race in Waldorf next Saturday...
Scott
****************************************************************
Racers, the 3rd Annual San Juan International Grand Prix will take place next Saturday August 14th in Waldorf, MD. HO Slotcar Racers will gather to test their skills against some of the fiercest competition in the east coast.

The race will feature VHORS T-Jets, Capital Racing League(CRL)Hardbody magnet cars and UFHORA rules Super Stock racing for the day. 

August 14th schedule of events: 
8:00am - Garage Opens 
10:15am - T-Jet Tech
11:00am - VHORS T-Jet Race (2 minute round robin qualifing and 3 minute mains) 
3:00pm - CRL JL IROC Body race (.30 seconds qualifying and 5 minute mains)
7:00pm - Super Stock, Sports Car Lexan Body (2 minute round robin and 4 minute mains)
Food & refreshements provided througout the day.

Link to race flyer: http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/beachracers/sj3.html


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nope, but that sounds like a super nice race venue. If it was one week later I'd seriously consider the trip because I'm free that weekend. I've been keeping an eye on the SJI for a couple of years now and it seems like one of classiest esat coast races of the year. I'm curious about where it got its name though. Is it named in honor of San Juan, PR, San Juan, Philippines, or somewhere else? Really nice look scenic track.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

My Track Cleaner-new & Improved Version-pics Of It Soon.


----------

